# Flying in the Fog



## CircleBee (Sep 12, 2010)

Straight to the point: My question is - Is it Ok to fly homers in the fog? I know it is not a good thing when training, but for experienced flyers is it a problem?

I am new at flying homers (am not racing them, just having fun training and flying them) and have been flying my babies that were hatched back in May. I often take them to work and let them go on the way there. However, recently I have left home with clear skies and had to travel through fog banks. This has gotten me thinking about this question.

Then today I flew two of my most experienced birds on their first 25 mile flight and one of them did not come home (the other took ~ 8 hours to make it back). I believe there may have been fog over the hills they had to fly over and am wondering if that may have disoriented them.

Any info. is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Its not something i would do.Even old birds can hit wires and buildings etc.And i certainly wouldnt fly your young birds either whos bearings will not be quite as good.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It isn't so much the homing that is the issue with fog, it's the danger. Birds hit wires and stuff enough in clear weather, so it really poses a problem when they can't see as well. Even if it doesn't completely block the birds' vision, it can still leave them open to attacks by predators as well. Pigeons can see really well, but hawks and falcons can see even better.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

I think it's not a problem


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I live in the FOG state on the east coast...Well,that`s what I call it anyway...I don`t release my birds out of the loft if it`s foggy,and will not release in training untill the fog lifts..The birds are flying 40 to 50mph,and there are alot of THIN wires out there,that are hard to see even on a clear day..The cell phone towers have many thin wires,and I can just imagine how many birds get a wing clipped on them....It`s always better to be SAFE....then SORRY !!! ......Alamo


----------

